# [TIP] Limite de la bande passante d'apache2

## bouleetbil

Salut,

Depuis quelque temps je cherche à réguler ma bande passante pour apache2. J'ai trouvé mon bonheur en plus c'est simple à configurer.

Bien entendu apache2 doit être installé et opérationnel puis il faut installer le module bw_mod

```
emerge  mod_bw
```

Faire prendre en compte à apache ce nouveau module:

```
# nano -w /etc/conf.d/apache2 
```

Ajouter "-D BW" à APACHE2_OPTS

Editer la configuration du nouveau module :

```
# nano -w /etc/apache2/modules.d/11_mod_bw.conf
```

La syntaxe est assez simple et documentée

Relancer Apache2

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```

Et voila c'est fini   :Laughing: 

----------

## ALK13

Royal! Merci bcp pour ce tip!

----------

